# What to call Wheat flour in japanese?



## praful

Hi,
I am in japan nagoya. 
Can anybody tell me what to call Wheat flour in japanese?

Thanks


----------



## larabell

Isn't it komugi-ko? (Sorry... my Japanese input doesn't seem to work with the new Firefox.)


----------



## watamari

*different flours*

Hi Prayerful,

wheat flour is komugiko
If you want to make bread, buy kyourikiko (strong flour) which has more gluten
If you want to make cakes, buy hakurikiko (weak flour) which is fluffier

Mari


----------

